# Add A Live Chat Box To My Website



## Jaymie1989

Hey, 

Does anyone know how i can get a Live chat box on my Website for people to chat on? I need it in HTML if possible as im using a site wizard.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Damion

bravenet.com make a free account (not the paid one) and one of the things they have that you can get on there is a chat room just for you and its customizable


----------



## Jaymie1989

Thanks but i need it for my website I have already payed for it.


----------



## Damion

lol it will be for your site. it will give you a chat room you can pw protect if you want. it will also give you html code so you can put it on your site. but it was only a sugestion good luck


----------



## kirksmith888

Jaymie1989 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know how i can get a Live chat box on my Website for people to chat on? I need it in HTML if possible as im using a site wizard.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay


try www.live247support.com

they provide unlimited live chat operators with per minute billing starting from just 6 cents.


----------



## dm01

Please do not resurrect old posts. Thank you.


----------

